# The Greek-English New Testament: Nestle-Aland 28th Edition and ESV



## Heath (Mar 30, 2013)

I've tried to search for this but haven't found it in old post. I am wondering if anyone can answer specifically if this would be a good help the absolute beginner pick up some things?

I learn best by doing and looking at the kindle version of this I can pick up on words and then as I see them repeated it helps me remember them more. I have a very basic intro to biblical greek and don't have the time to extend that with any formal learning but thought this might be worth skimming from time to time just to keep anything I do know fresh until I do have more time and even allow me to pick up a few new things. I just don't want to get it (hardcopy) and it ultimately not be a good form factor/Layout for this purpose.

Book Info

Thanks!


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 31, 2013)

You are not going to be able to learn Greek from a diglot, if that's what you're asking. It's not even going to tell you which words exactly correspond to which words. That would require an interlinear, in which the two languages are printed line by line on top of each other. That said, diglots are nice for language learners who are doing a lot of reading. I often read ancient texts in Loeb Classical Library diglots. You're going to need a GNT at some point; I'd say this one should be in consideration.


----------



## Grimmson (Mar 31, 2013)

I just bought the text that you’re speaking of when I was on my Spring Break. I do not think this will help you to learn Greek. It has the Greek text on one page and the corresponding English on the other page. What you need is a basic Greek primer that will teach you parsing and basic grammar, and then from there read up on advanced Greek Grammar and study textual criticism. I would also recommend creating for yourself Greek notes on texts to help you with Greek vocabulary and grammar rules. And these are notes that you can keep forever. Now I would recommend that after you go through a basic Greek Primer then buy the UBS Greek New Testament Reader. It has a Greek-English dictionary in the back and a parsing guide to words on each page to vocabulary that you might not know, It is helpful when you want to make use of the Greek while your in church. It will also tear you away from BDAG (it’s a Greek lexicon). My BDAG is right next to my bed, so that tells you how close I am with it. Good luck with the study of Greek.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 31, 2013)

> I have a very basic intro to biblical greek and don't have the time to extend that with any formal learning



With the SPECFIC interests and needs expressed, I would recommend:

*The ESV English-Greek Reverse Interlinear New Testament*
Edited By: C. John Collins
By: C. John Collins & John Schwandt, eds.
Crossway Books & Bibles / 2006 / Hardcover

Features:
Transliterations of all Greek words for easy pronunciation
Strong's numbers for effective cross-referencing to other study tools
Morphology of each word
Free ESV Bible Resources software download available





In addition to this, you might want to pick up:

*Greek for the Rest of Us: Using Greek Tools without Mastering Biblical Greek*
William D. Mounce
Zondervan / Trade Paperback

*Don't wast your money on a Greek text UNLESS you plan to do the hard work of memorizing declensions, paradigmns, and vocabulary. If you plan on doing a little of this, but not the whole thing, get a "Reader's Greek NT" that has the uncommon words at the bottom of the page with definitions.

If you "don't have the time to extend that with any formal learning," a reverse interlinear and Mounce's "Greek for the Rest of Us" would be your best choice in my opinion. That way, you could use the tools, follow the order of the Greek text, have quick reference to other tools, and not frustrate yourself needlessly.*

Over the years, I have taught several classes for lay groups wanting to use Greek-based tools for Bible study. Now that there are reverse interlinears available, it just does not make sense to demoralize people with a straight Greek text when what they want is to be found in the reverse interlinear. Also, Mounce does an EXCELLENT job of teaching you what will help you to USE the tools without becoming a Greek expert.

Frankly, judging by the hundreds of ordinands I have interviewed for ordination over the years, few of them had the facility with Greek to use it effectively (the candidates were all Baptists, not you better educated Presbyterian and Reformed brethren!). Part of me wishes that they would have had Mounce's book PRIOR to taking a full course in Greek so that they would have something to fall back on if they were not planning to develop facility with Greek. In practice, most evangelical pastors have minimal Greek skills. It is embarrassing! At least, with Mounce and a Reverse Interlinear they would have a position from which to evaluate (somewhat) the critical commentaries.

My wife and two of my kids completed courses in Greek in college/seminary. None of them retained any mastery of it. Had they taken a course in "practical Bible study" using Greek-based tools such as the reverse interlinear + "Greek for the Rest of Us," they would be in a much better position today when preparing sermons or lessons.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is the table of contents of Mounce's *Greek for the Rest of Us.*







His goal, in six sections, is to 
* Recite the Greek alphabet
* Read and pronounce Greek words
* Learn the Greek noun and verbal system
* Conduct Greek word studies
* Decipher why translations are different
* Read better commentaries


----------



## Heath (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you all for saving me that money. I have ordered "The ESV English-Greek Reverse Interlinear New Testament" and "Greek for the Rest of Us." After looking into them more I think that is indeed a better place to start. I had heard of the Interlinear but that was the extent of my knowledge on it and I have a workbook from another of Mounce's books so I think the purpose of this book by him will work well.

Thanks to all!


----------

